# Installing FreeBSD 8.4



## hockey97 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi, I am trying to install FreeBSD 8.4. I own a 500 GB Western Digital My Book edition external hard drive via USB. I downloaded the DVD ISO for FreeBSD 8.4  and also the memory image and LiveFS. I tried to use a program called Yumi which takes ISO files and make them bootable. I have no issues with Linux distributions. I can use the Ubuntu server 12.4 image fine. The problem is trying to use FreeBSD images. I get a_n_ error saying 'cannot find config file'. Yumi then deletes FreeBSD 8.4 from the external hard drive. I cannot find a way to put the ISO's on the hard drive to make them bootable. I am using a _W_indows 7 machine to put the images on the external hard drive. So, what programs do I need to make the ISO images to be bootable on my external USB hard drive?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2014)

Just use the memory stick image to create a bootable memory stick, use that to install FreeBSD.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 9, 2014)

Instructions for writing the memory stick with Windows are given in the Handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.IS...ml#bsdinstall-installation-media-memory-stick.


----------



## hockey97 (Jan 11, 2014)

Guy's I am using a Windows 7 machine not a FreeBSD machine. My server uses FreeBSD. I only have desktop computers running Windows 7 ultimate. 

I  got my external hard drive having the USB image on it. It now works but the problem is that now my external hard drive is no longer detected by my Windows 7 machine. My server runs it perfectly and it tries to install FreeBSD 8.4

I now decided to do a PXE boot. I downloaded TFTPD program for Windows 7. I am now trying to do two things. Boot a liveCD  of either Ubuntu desktop or FreeBSD.  How can I do this with little effort to config it.  This was actually how I installed FreeBSD 8.1 on my server for the first time.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes, we know you're running Windows.  That's why the link to instructions on creating the USB stick with Windows.  You've successfully put the image on the USB drive, and now Windows can't see it because it has a filesystem Windows does not recognize.  That is normal.  The machine "runs it normally and tries to install FreeBSD 8.4", so isn't this thread solved?  For new questions, please start a new thread.


----------

